# McMahon Snap swivels



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

For those of you who use them, where do you usually buy them from? Not the easiest item to find and not many tackle shops sell them for what ever reason. I have also seen them called Hawaiian snaps ans scissor snaps or dual snaps. McMahon is what they are called in the Cabelas catelog but I'm never paying that price. Since all my stuff was stolen, I'm just trying to re-stock. Thanks.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

There used to be a guy on here that put a group buy in a couple times. I bought mine from him. I would like to see that deal come back to life. Cant remember who it was though.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Anthony @ PA Tackle has them in stock.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gilly21 said:


> There used to be a guy on here that put a group buy in a couple times. I bought mine from him. I would like to see that deal come back to life. Cant remember who it was though.


That was Newsjeff.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Yep NewsJeff did a group buy a couple times. Compared to what they retail for his was a really good deal. It can be done by most anyone I think but you have to buy like 1000+ I think.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a web address for a wholesaler for them and see their minimum order is 1000 like Mike points out, and these are just the snaps without a swivel attached. If I get this going, do you all think anyone might be interested? I don't remember seeing this done before. I wish I had because I would have jumped on it. On second thought, since the scum bucket swiped all my tackle boxes I wouldn't have anything left it I had. Depending on whether or not anyone shows interest, I would look into this pretty soon as tax refunds should be starting to come in by the time an order got here!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Cableas sells them.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

There was an outfit on the left coast who catered to comms selling them in 100 count for pretty short money. I bought some there a number of years back. I'll do some looking.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am interested pending cost.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Why not just stick with reliable coast lock snaps? If you want somethin unbreakable, use long line snaps


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I think an illustration or picture would help some of use who can't tell the difference in the various snaps. Heck, I know a good many folks who can't tell the differences between the various surf weights.

I think I have what you are seeking and I would like to purchase some more. I think my original lot came off Fleabay.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> Why not just stick with reliable coast lock snaps? If you want somethin unbreakable, use long line snaps


The thread is about McMahon snaps that are reliable and I've never seen one break


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Here is a web site that sells them. They call them scissor snaps and sell by the 1000s. 

http://www.roscoinc.com/mcrosco_scissor_snaps.html


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yo Jeep gimme a day to look for them but I think I may have some extras laying around... I got in on both of Jeffs buys and should have some I can spare... do you want just the snaps or snaps and swivels?...


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This is the snap in question minus the swivel....


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

lil red jeep said:


> For those of you who use them, where do you usually buy them from? Not the easiest item to find and not many tackle shops sell them for what ever reason. I have also seen them called Hawaiian snaps ans scissor snaps or dual snaps. McMahon is what they are called in the Cabelas catelog but I'm never paying that price. Since all my stuff was stolen, I'm just trying to re-stock. Thanks.


How many are you looking for and what size? Since your stuff got stolen let me know and I can send you some that I have to at least get you going. PM me your address. I have some size 5 (110lb) and size 6 (150lb). I usually get them from Merrick Tackle since I have an account with them. If anyone wants to do a group buy let me know. I usually buy a couple hundred a year but last time I bought them they were on special and I bought the few that they had left but I should be able to get them drop shipped.

John


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

jlentz said:


> How many are you looking for and what size? Since your stuff got stolen let me know and I can send you some that I have to at least get you going. PM me your address. I have some size 5 (110lb) and size 6 (150lb). I usually get them from Merrick Tackle since I have an account with them. If anyone wants to do a group buy let me know. I usually buy a couple hundred a year but last time I bought them they were on special and I bought the few that they had left but I should be able to get them drop shipped.
> 
> John


Same here Mike, I some extra I will share to get ya going.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

Anybody tried these? I've used them in size 5 for 6oz. but was a little skeered to try 8.

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/terminal-tackle/snaps-swivels/easy-clip-snapswivels


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

> Anybody tried these? I've used them in size 5 for 6oz. but was a little skeered to try 8.


 You shouldn't have any problems since they are 80lb test. It says they feature McMahon swivels too.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Mark H. said:


> Anybody tried these? I've used them in size 5 for 6oz. but was a little skeered to try 8.
> 
> http://www.berkley-fishing.com/products/terminal-tackle/snaps-swivels/easy-clip-snapswivels


We call those line collectors...lol


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

jlentz said:


> How many are you looking for and what size? Since your stuff got stolen let me know and I can send you some that I have to at least get you going. PM me your address. I have some size 5 (110lb) and size 6 (150lb). I usually get them from Merrick Tackle since I have an account with them. If anyone wants to do a group buy let me know. I usually buy a couple hundred a year but last time I bought them they were on special and I bought the few that they had left but I should be able to get them drop shipped.
> 
> John





AbuMike said:


> Same here Mike, I some extra I will share to get ya going.


Thank you guys. I guess it's probably a pride thing. I am the first one to give away snaps, hooks, or got-cha plugs on a pier, but I just feel really strange accepting other peoples generousity. Please don't take it the wrong way because I really do appreciate the offer, but I just feel out of sorts by accepting.


----------



## Mark H. (Nov 26, 2005)

dawgfsh said:


> We call those line collectors...lol



I can see now that they could cause major problems in a crowd.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> Thank you guys. I guess it's probably a pride thing. I am the first one to give away snaps, hooks, or got-cha plugs on a pier, but I just feel really strange accepting other peoples generousity. Please don't take it the wrong way because I really do appreciate the offer, but I just feel out of sorts by accepting.


Offer stands brother. Iffin ya need just shoot me a PM or call me.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Offer stands brother. Iffin ya need just shoot me a PM or call me.


Thanks Mike, I will.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NC KingFisher said:


> Why not just stick with reliable coast lock snaps? If you want somethin unbreakable, use long line snaps


My main reason for usin them when I drum Fish was, no right angles, when your comming through the Line up with a fish on, less angles to snag up on other folks.. We can get them but the are supa expensive, and their expense has out weighed their usefulness.... 

JAM


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I see yalls point know, i might have to try the out on my king rig. We use long lines and big coast locks for our shark rigs, smaller coast locks on the king rigs.


----------

